# FOR SALE Micro anchor with 8’ spike 6 months old $550 CENTRAL FL clermont area



## Joserl (Jul 11, 2021)

View attachment 178718
View attachment 178719
View attachment 178720
View attachment 178721


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great pics - but the ad is in the wrong place - check out the classified section... and you'll actually get a lot more action if you do as they request - post your contact info along with the ad... good luck with the sale...


----------



## Joserl (Jul 11, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Great pics - but the ad is in the wrong place - check out the classified section... and you'll actually get a lot more action if you do as they request - post your contact info along with the ad... good luck with the sale...


Oh thanks man yeah I didn’t know were to post I appreciate


----------

